# Bisexual PC Members



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

I've noticed that there are many PC members that "claimed" themselves as bi (seeing from their sex preference). My questions for you the BI-s :



Are you really a bi?
What makes you think that you're a bi?
Do you think its because of your gene, or your primary MBTI function (Fe mostly), or is it because of your environment?
If you have to choose between your opposite gender with your own gender, supposed that there are 2 person that you loved, who would you choose?
Is threesome attracts you?
How it feels to be a bi?
What were you thinking?
How old are you exactly?


----------



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm gay, but what the hell, I'll go ahead and do it. 

Are you really a gay? *Well, I don't know about the a part, but yeah I'm pretty sure that I'm gay. I like girls. I like boobs. I like having sex with girls. I like. I like. To elaborate, I never really liked guys in a sexual way; it was more I felt I had to date a guy, but now I just don't care and I want to be happy and being with a girl makes me happy.*
What makes you think that you're a gay? *The fact that I'm sexually and romantically attracted to girls and not at all attracted to guys in that way.*
Do you think its because of your gene, or your primary MBTI function (Fe mostly), or is it because of your environment? *It not because of any of these things. What you have to understand is that I'm gay because that's who I am. Nobody and nothing made me gay, it's just who I am.*
If you have to choose between your opposite gender with your own gender, supposed that there are 2 people that you loved, who would you choose? *Well, if I were bisexual and I was in this situation... I think it would really depend on the man and the woman. I would need more information to answer this question, honestly. How long have I know them? Have I been with either of them before? Etc*
Does the idea of a threesome attract you? *I'm indifferent.*
How does it feels to be a gay? *It feels normal.*
What were you thinking? *What was I thinking when?*
How old are you exactly? *I just turned sixteen last month. 

*Hopefully this has proven to teach you something about bisexual or gay people.


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

Yeah, I can understand gays and their sexual orientation. I think gays and straight is actually the same, I mean we both aware that we prefer to liking one gender, whether its the same gender or the opposite.

But bi people often confuse me.

I'm thinking that bi are actually straight, but they are playful, they love people, and they got influence from their surroundings, so they "change" to be bisexual. This could happen mostly to people with dominant Fe function. But I'm not so sure about this either, it's just my theory.

And I know there are some straight PC members that 'pretend' to be bi, maybe for joke. So I'm wondering why are they joking like that? What they were thinking? What if other member have any romantic intention with them? Will they say: "Oh, I'm not really a bi, sorry. I'm just kidding."
I think, imo, that is a mean joke.

And plus, I'm really curious with the *real* bi. What's on their mind, how it feels to be them, how they make decisions regarding their romantic relationship, what's their gender priorities, etc.

Anyway, thank you for your answers, So Long. roud:


----------



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

I suppose pansexual would confuse you even more?


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

Oh, geesshhh...


----------



## Rao (Apr 4, 2009)

Are you really a bi?
Yes.
What makes you think that you're a bi?
I don't think gender matters if you love someone. I am both physically and mentally attracted to both sexes.
Do you think its because of your gene, or your primary MBTI function (Fe mostly), or is it because of your environment?
It is just who I am, but enviorment probably has something to do with it.
If you have to choose between your opposite gender with your own gender, supposed that there are 2 person that you loved, who would you choose?
I don't like this question, because it really depends on the two people. I can't answer this one.
Is threesome attracts you?
Do I like threesomes,,,? The idea is disgusting. I do not have any desire to be sexual with more than 1 person. 
How it feels to be a bi?
Meh. I don't like this question, and you can probably guess why.
What were you thinking?
What...? 
How old are you exactly?


May 6th, 1993. So, 16.

Honestly, this was poorly written...


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

nicolemarie6 said:


> How it feels to be a bi?
> Meh. I don't like this question, and you can probably guess why.


Ummm.... :mellow:

Nope, I seriously don't know why. If I change the question to be "how it feels to be able to like both gender?", will you still dislike the question?




> What were you thinking?
> What...?


What were you thinking when you realized that you're a bi? Shocked? Interested? Different? Indifferent? Curious?


----------



## SilverScorpio17 (Nov 13, 2009)

*1. Are you really a bi?* Yes, I think so; although many people's concept of bisexuality is different.

*2. What makes you think that you're a bi?* Is this really a question? Because I'm attracted to people regardless of their biological sex. Duh.

*3. Do you think its because of your gene, or your primary MBTI function (Fe mostly), or is it because of your environment?* I think my genes allowed me to be an open-minded person, and so did my MBTI function. My genes and MBTI type gave me the ability to accept the fact that I'm bi, and the environment provided me with an opportunity to exercise that.

*4. If you have to choose between your opposite gender with your own gender, supposed that there are 2 person that you loved, who would you choose?* I don't think I would get myself involved in a situation in which I'd love two people at the same time. I open myself up to one person at a time. If I did (stupidly) get myself into that situation, I'd take either both or none. I'm also an all-or-nothing person.

*5. Is threesome attracts you?* It might, but in reality that's very hard to arrange. Both people would have to be enthusiastic about it, and I'd have to work out some formula in which nobody gets emotionally attached to someone they shouldn't be. 

*6. How it feels to be a bi?* It adds more variety to my "selection," but it's still pretty hard. I haven't come out offline. 

*7. What were you thinking? *Actually, I just think it makes a lot of sense to love someone regardless of sex. I think of it as discrimination if it's not that way. I mean, a person doesn't pick his or her biological sex, so refusing someone who had the traits I was in love with just because of their sex doesn't make sense to me. I didn't believe it at first, but now I'm okay with it. I partly owe my ability to accept my sexuality to people who are coming out and providing information for people who don't have it. That's why I'm typing this up as well--so maybe I can help someone understand.

*8. How old are you exactly?*I've been bisexual for 3 years.


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

SilverScorpio17 said:


> *7. What were you thinking? *Actually, I just think it makes a lot of sense to love someone regardless of sex. I think of it as discrimination if it's not that way. I mean, a person doesn't pick his or her biological sex, so refusing someone who had the traits I was in love with just because of their sex doesn't make sense to me.


Ah, I can see your point of view. Thanks. :happy:


----------



## Bett (Dec 25, 2009)

I'm pansexual, but I'll answer anyway.

1. Are you really a bi?
Pansexual, yes.

2. What makes you think that you're a bi?
...Uh? Because I feel attracted to people regardless of gender?

3. Do you think its because of your gene, or your primary MBTI function (Fe mostly), or is it because of your environment?
It's in my instincts. I never understood why I should fall in love with men only.

4. If you have to choose between your opposite gender with your own gender, supposed that there are 2 person that you loved, who would you choose?
I see people as people, not as women or men: I'd choose the person I like more.

5. Is threesome attracts you?
No. I'm very strictly monogamous, the idea of having sex with a person who's not my partner is just scary and unattractive to me. And I don't think this question has anything to do with bisexuality whatsoever. 

6. How it feels to be a bi?
How does it feel to be yourself? Pretty natural, I suppose?

7. What were you thinking?
Nothing. I don't think love is or should be rational. The first person I felt love towards was a woman and I never thought much about it.

8. How old are you exactly?
I don't see the need to answer this question.


----------



## SilverScorpio17 (Nov 13, 2009)

WickedQueen said:


> Ah, I can see your point of view. Thanks. :happy:


No problem, I'm glad I could help. =]


----------



## Rao (Apr 4, 2009)

WickedQueen said:


> Ummm.... :mellow:
> 
> Nope, I seriously don't know why. If I change the question to be "how it feels to be able to like both gender?", will you still dislike the question?
> 
> ...


How does it feel to be able to like both genders?
I'm not sure, I mean, I just think some people are freaked out by it and don't understand it. It feels nice being so accepting of any gender when it comes to a relationship, though.

What was I thinking when I realized that I was bi?
I wasn't shocked but I was very interested and I don't understand why anyone else is so closed minded on the subject. I felt extremely curious. I think that it made me feel very good being able to accept someone into an intimate relationship, despite their gender.


----------



## Rao (Apr 4, 2009)

Bett said:


> I'm pansexual, but I'll answer anyway.
> 
> 1. Are you really a bi?
> Pansexual, yes.


One of my friends explained what Pansexuality is to me the other day, and I think its really cool. 
Just saying


----------



## Ben (Aug 23, 2009)

Are you really a bi?
It's hard to say, since I've never actually been in any sort of relationship, but I think I am. (BUT, I know I'm definitely a girl-lover during PE class, especially when we're changing. XD)

What makes you think that you're a bi?

I think it's because I often imagine special relationships with both (fictional) men and women, and there was this one exchange with a girl that really made me giggly and bubbly inside, and was one of the reasons that led me to rethink my sexuality.

Do you think its because of your gene, or your primary MBTI function (Fe mostly), or is it because of your environment?

I don't know. I assume it's a combination of both.

If you have to choose between your opposite gender with your own gender, supposed that there are 2 person that you loved, who would you choose?

I wouldn't decide based on gender. For the most part I would be incredibly indecisive, but it all boils down to who I love more.

Is threesome attracts you?

When I'm not involved. When I imagine myself having sex, I get really nervous. 

How it feels to be a bi?

The same as being straight feels like, I suppose. 

What were you thinking?

What do you mean? I may be overreacting, but the wording makes me think you're implying something negative.

How old are you exactly?
14. 

EDIT: Okay, now I know what you meant by "What were you thinking?". (Sorry about the accusation. ><) 
I don't really know what I felt (ironically, since I decided not to deny it to myself very recently), but I think I was very neutral. "Okay, sure. I like more than one gender. More chances to find someone I think will be a great partner." Gender shouldn't be any factor when it comes to love, as other people have said. If you love 'em, you love 'em. The end.


----------



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

I actually used to think that I was pansexual, but at the moment I just like to think of myself as openingly-ended gay.


----------



## Ben (Aug 23, 2009)

What is pansexuality? :mellow:


----------



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

Ben said:


> What is pansexuality? :mellow:


It's basically when you're blind to gender. You love by looking at the person as a person and not a guy or a girl or transgendered, etc.

Wikipedia's definition:
*Pansexuality*, or *omnisexuality*[1] is a sexual orientation, characterized by the potential for aesthetic attraction, romantic love, or sexual desire towards people, regardless of their gender identity or biological sex. Some pansexuals suggest that they are gender-blind; that gender and sex are insignificant or irrelevant in determining whether they will be sexually attracted to others.[2] For others, an individual's sex, gender expression, or gender identity can be a key factor of attraction, despite the pansexual individual's wide range of sex and gender attractions.

W00t.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

> *3. Do you think its because of your gene, or your primary MBTI function (Fe mostly), or is it because of your environment?*


 How come nobody ever asks when someone has decided to become a heterosexual and what factors played into their decision on becoming a heterosexual?


----------



## Narrator (Oct 11, 2009)

I find it profoundly confusing when someone can understand homosexuality, but not bisexuality...It's just...finding both genders both sexually and romantically attrative, as opposed to one...

I wonder if I'm pansexual...it's not really...that big a thing...in my head...People are sexy, that's that.

Although maybe I'm aesexual, because I'm never dating...Pansexualphobia...?



Are you really a bi? At this present moment in time, and for a great many years I have been.

What makes you think that you're a bi? I find both sexes sexually and romantically attractive.

Do you think its because of your gene, or your primary MBTI function (Fe mostly), or is it because of your environment? Uhh...I just...like who I like...It genuinely confuses me when people ask for a cause...

If you have to choose between your opposite gender with your own gender, supposed that there are 2 person that you loved, who would you choose? Uhh........One, the person I loved more,Two, I find it much harder to understand the idea of being in love with multiple people at the same time than multiple genders.
Is threesome attracts you? I guess...fantasy wise I've no complaints.

How it feels to be a bi?...What about being bi? How do _you _feel having two hands? is what that question feels like...

What were you thinking? XD...Uhm...breasts...penis...? What was I thinking when?

How old are you exactly? 18
I may just call myself pansexual from now on...It's really not specifically about gender, who I like. I don't feel any aversion with either...If you get what I mean.



pinkrasputin said:


> How come nobody ever asks when someone has decided to become a heterosexual and what factors played into their decision on becoming a heterosexual?


 To me that'd be like being asked: 'So, what factored in you decision to have brown hair?' (Assuming my hair turns brown naturally over time) Or to be coloublind (I'm not really), or to like a song, or why I slept for 9 hours last night (with no alarm clock, just my body clock) etc etc.


----------



## TurranMC (Sep 15, 2009)

An interesting topic of discussion: Why are there far more female bisexuals than there are male? For instance if we look at PersonalityCafe there are 21 males who list themselves as bisexual while there are 112 females who do so. I am the first male to even post in this topic (though I am not bisexual). I'd argue that the majority of the males who believe themselves to be bisexual are actually just homosexual. Thoughts?


----------



## screamofconscious (Oct 15, 2009)

TurranMC said:


> An interesting topic of discussion: Why are there far more female bisexuals than there are male?


Because it turns a lot of guys on, but the converse isn't true.



TurranMC said:


> (though I am not bisexual).


Quit lying. :tongue:



TurranMC said:


> I'd argue that the majority of the males who believe themselves to be bisexual are actually just homosexual. Thoughts?


LOL, I guess you weren't lying. You know this, how? :crazy:

Sorry to turn your serious questions into teasing you...but not enough not to post it. :laughing: In all seriousness, I don't understand why you don't argue that bisexual females are really homosexual when you say this of the males. I think that to start placing labels, one must first define them. What determines sexuality? Is it a mentality or is it an action? Personally, I believe that it's a mentality. In this case, homosexual is an inappropriate term to place on somebody who feels they can romantically and sexually love anyone, regardless of gender. I'm not even going to touch the whole nature versus nurture debate. I will say though, that my first statement is not a definate stance on my beliefs.


----------



## TurranMC (Sep 15, 2009)

I think generally a man will not want to be gay because society in general looks down upon it. Thus he lists himself as bisexual to acknowledge his homosexual feelings without fully admitting himself as one. Females do not run into this problem because though lesbians may be looked down upon, it is not to the extent that gay men are treated by society. I do not believe all bisexual females truly are, but I am more likely to believe a female when she says she is bisexual then a man.

Also don't worry the teasing didn't bother me


----------



## screamofconscious (Oct 15, 2009)

TurranMC said:


> I think generally a man will not want to be gay because society in general looks down upon it. Thus he lists himself as bisexual to acknowledge his homosexual feelings without fully admitting himself as one. Females do not run into this problem because though lesbians may be looked down upon, it is not to the extent that gay men are treated by society. I do not believe all bisexual females truly are, but I am more likely to believe a female when she says she is bisexual then a man.
> 
> Also don't worry the teasing didn't bother me



I think generally, people stay in the closet for as long as they do because of the issues they're bound to face socially. I also think that the social stigma attached to being a bisexual man is just as difficult as it is for a homosexual man. People that have the courage to come out of the closet aren't going to leave one foot in.

I wasn't worried. If I thought that it would crush you, I would have been way meaner. :tongue:


----------



## Daydream Believer (Dec 26, 2009)

Are you really a bi?
Yes
What makes you think that you're a bi?
Because I'm simply physically and emotionally attracted to men and
women

Do you think its because of your gene, or your primary MBTI function (Fe mostly), or is it because of your environment?
Genes. Definitely not environment. When I younger the idea of people of the same gender being together wasn't even presented to me as an option by my family or the people around me. It wasn't ever discussed-and when it came up yrs later it generally wasn't positive. I had boy and girl crushes at my school but I only focused on the boys when I was younger because I basically assumed you weren't supposed to act on your feelings toward people of your own gender since I never saw other people do that. It wasn't really until years later that I found out I was different.
If you have to choose between your opposite gender with your own gender, supposed that there are 2 person that you loved, who would you choose?
I truly cannot imagine being in that situation. I'm not even sure I believe it's possible to be completely in love with 2 people at once. If 2 people asked me out on a date around the same time though I'd just go with whoever I was interested in. Same as you would I suppose. Their gender doesn't necessarily earn them more points or disqualify them at all.
Is threesome attracts you?
There is absolutely no way I could ever be part of something like that. I have deeply held values and beliefs about how love and intimacy should intertwine in a relationship between 2 people-at least in my own life. I don't really have an opinion about what other people should do in theirs. Different things hold different kinds of significance for different people.
How it feels to be able to like to both genders?
I don't know really. I suppose I doesn't really feel too differently than the person who's attracted to blondes and brunettes or whites and asians. To me gender is just another group people fall into. You look through all those groups and hope to find someone you fall in love with.
What were you thinking (when you realized)?
Honestly I thought it something to be ashamed of at first. I suppose I always knew but it wasn't until it was given a name that I felt set apart from others. I didn't know anyone else who wasn't straight at the time. A few years later though I met some people, I let my friends know-none cared, and that label became just another part of my identity rather than something that should be hidden. I could just be the nearsighted, introverted, white, bisexual, female I happen to be just like a friend of mine is the short, extroverted, 1/2 black 1/2 white, straight, female she happens to be. Great thing about those labels? They don't really matter. When you know someone you know THEM-not all the groups they fit into. She's just Tani and I'm just Lisa.
How old are you exactly?

Just turned 20


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

The reason more females are bi/les is because most men just don't make the cut. Oops ... they're still 'developing.. as a whole'. I feel it would be easier to find a dream girl over a dream guy in any part of the world.


----------



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

pinkrasputin said:


> How come nobody ever asks when someone has decided to become a heterosexual and what factors played into their decision on becoming a heterosexual?


That's certainly a question to ask. 

This is a conversation I hope to one day have. 

Person: Why do you choose to be gay?
Me: Why do you choose to be straight?

Some people seem to think that if you take straight out and put gay in that you've changed the entire equation, when you really haven't. I am gay because I only like girls. Femme is straight because she only likes guys. You see -- There is no hidden meaning to be found in there. It's pretty straight forward, I think. I like what I like because I like it and I don't see anything wrong with that. 

Secondly, why are people in general so caught up in why people are gay? I mean, is it not obvious? 

And the last thing I have to say in reference to my above 'conversation' is that when people ask that question do they even realized what they're asking? I mean, it might just be me, but if I could choose I would probably choose not to be gay. Think about it for a second. 

Who wants to be shunned because of their sexual orientation? 
Who wants to be beat up based on who they like? 
Who wants to be taunted because they're different? 
Who appreciates people being completely ignorant to what they're about and assuming shit that isn't true? 

Who honestly wants that? 

You could just about put anything where sexual orientation, who they likes, and different and the same understanding would still stand out. However, do not see this as me implying that I don't enjoy being gay or that I am in anyways ashamed of it. I'm proud of who I am, actually. 



TurranMC said:


> An interesting topic of discussion: Why are there far more female bisexuals than there are male? For instance if we look at PersonalityCafe there are 21 males who list themselves as bisexual while there are 112 females who do so. I am the first male to even post in this topic (though I am not bisexual). I'd argue that the majority of the males who believe themselves to be bisexual are actually just homosexual. Thoughts?


I must point out that a good percentage of girls that list themselves as 'bisexual' or say they're 'bisexual' are actually not. The two biggest reasons for this are probably, a) some guys are into that and, b) it gets them attention. Some of them just want to rebel, some of them want to be popular and it's popular right now to be bisexual. Some of them don't understand what it actually means to be bisexual. And it goes on. 

To get to the point, though, I do not agree with you, Turran. It seems to me that you're implying that females can like more than one gender, but males lack that ability? Isn't that a bit sexist, if that is in fact right?

Of course there are a bunch of males that probably do say they're bisexual when in fact they're homosexual because they're afraid to come out of the closet as you mentioned earlier, but I believe you're making the mistakes of thinking that since one person does one thing that everybody else does it true, which is false. To group a whole bunch of people who are only linked to each other by sexual orientation alone isn't the best idea in short.


----------



## gnat (Dec 23, 2009)

And here I clicked on this thread expecting to find a safe space where fellow bisexual members of PC could talk. Instead I find it's yet another ignorant person who expects us to justify and explain our sexuality, as if that's _our_ job. If you don't understand something, look it up. Seriously, JFGI. It's okay to be curious, but there are thousands of websites out there devoted to explaining this to people who don't understand. And frankly, I'm sick and tired of having it insinuated that my sexuality isn't real, just because some stranger doesn't get it. Eugh!


----------



## Aerorobyn (Nov 11, 2009)

gnat said:


> And here I clicked on this thread expecting to find a safe space where fellow bisexual members of PC could talk. Instead I find it's yet another ignorant person who expects us to justify and explain our sexuality, as if that's _our_ job. If you don't understand something, look it up. Seriously, JFGI. It's okay to be curious, but there are thousands of websites out there devoted to explaining this to people who don't understand. And frankly, I'm sick and tired of having it insinuated that my sexuality isn't real, just because some stranger doesn't get it. Eugh!


Then perhaps you should stop caring what other people think so much?


----------



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

gnat said:


> And here I clicked on this thread expecting to find a safe space where fellow bisexual members of PC could talk. Instead I find it's yet another ignorant person who expects us to justify and explain our sexuality, as if that's _our_ job. If you don't understand something, look it up. Seriously, JFGI. It's okay to be curious, but there are thousands of websites out there devoted to explaining this to people who don't understand. And frankly, I'm sick and tired of having it insinuated that my sexuality isn't real, just because some stranger doesn't get it. Eugh!


Well, I don't think WQ meant any harm by it, you know. She just didn't understand.

And I'm personally fine with explaining myself to people. I figure it's better to learn from me than from some bogus site that could lead them to believe something that in fact, isn't true. I think it's better that way. Sure, it sucks that straight people don't have to explain the same thing, but aye. 

I can understand why you're angry, though. 

Also, if you search in this forum you can find a Bi/Lez thread for talking and whatnot.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Are you really a bi?*

*At times I feel that I am, at times I only feel bicurious. It's confusing.*

*What makes you think that you're a bi?*

*Openness to being attracted to both sexes. I've never been in a relationship, and I don't tend to get crushes on people, though.*

*Do you think its because of your gene, or your primary MBTI function (Fe mostly), or is it because of your environment?*

*Sexuality is genetic, although it is also partly fluid. It has nothing to do with the environment or MBTI in my opinion.*

*If you have to choose between your opposite gender with your own gender, supposed that there are 2 person that you loved, who would you choose?*

*You mean sex, I assume (there's far more than just 2 genders). I wouldn't choose based on sex, but to whom I was most attracted to.*

*Is threesome attracts you?*

*Not really. I suppose it would be interesting to experience having sex with a man and a woman at the same time.*

*How it feels to be a bi?*

*There's not really a specific feeling of being bisexual, at least in my opinion.*

*What were you thinking?*

*I still haven't really figured out what I am.*

*How old are you exactly?*

*I'm almost 24.*


----------



## Kaipa (Dec 22, 2009)

Are you really a bi?
Yes, I believe that I am.


What makes you think that you're a bi?
I think that I am bi because I'm interested in dating a woman and starting a family with a woman. I find many girls/women cute beyond words... and I have this feeling that I want to be *close* to a female... really intimately close. I rarely actually fantasize about sex with a woman but I believe that could change if I found someone that I really like. Also, I've never actually had an infatuation for a female, but that could change... I'm going to start looking for a girlfriend instead of a boyfriend now because my relationships with men have been so dissatisfactory.

I have also had a sexual experience with a transgender person (FtM), and it was as good an experience as with any man. It didn't bother me at all that I coulnd't think of him as purely male. The situation was romantic.


Do you think its because of your gene, or your primary MBTI function (Fe mostly), or is it because of your environment?
I really don't know. I certainly don't think it's got anything to do with the MBTI. I'm sure there are bisexual people among all types. My primary function is either Ni or Fi (I'm either INFJ or INFP) but I don't think I'm interested in both sexes because of that. Or... perhaps an SJ in my situation would deny their feelings for the same gender and pretend to be straight. Perhaps an SJ would have had better experiences with men in the first place!


If you have to choose between your opposite gender with your own gender, supposed that there are 2 person that you loved, who would you choose?
I can't tell because I don't love anyone at the moment. I've loved both a man and a woman and... it really depends on the persons.


Is threesome attracts you?
No.


How it feels to be a bi?
Normal.


What were you thinking?
When?


How old are you exactly?
24.


----------



## seraphiel (Dec 26, 2009)

Are you really a bi? 
Yes

What makes you think that you're a bi? 
I'm attracted to both genders...

Do you think its because of your gene, or your primary MBTI function (Fe mostly), or is it because of your environment?
There could be some genes but I can't know. I'd say environment played a definite role also though.

If you have to choose between your opposite gender with your own gender, supposed that there are 2 person that you loved, who would you choose?
Probably own gender... I don't mind the idea of being intimate or sexual with males but I do not prefer intercourse, so another female makes that issue easier.

Is threesome attracts you?
No, I'm monogamous...

How it feels to be a bi?
How does it feel to not be bi?

What were you thinking?
I don't think about it much... 

How old are you exactly?
33


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

Are you really a bi? 
If you require a label then sure

What makes you think that you're a bi? 
My brain, mostly but also my loins.

Do you think its because of your gene, or your primary MBTI function (Fe mostly), or is it because of your environment?
Gene for sexual orientation, environment for preference. 
 
If you have to choose between your opposite gender with your own gender, supposed that there are 2 person that you loved, who would you choose?
-

Is threesome attracts you?
Yes and no, yes for a one off experience and no morally.

How it feels to be a bi?
Liberating

What were you thinking?
Everyone can be beautiful in their own way, I feel social conditioning has a lot to do with people hiding their sexual interest, it's ok to experiment before settling down. IT shouldn't matter what other people think.

How old are you exactly?
29


----------



## DevilDoll (Jul 31, 2009)

*Are you really a bi?*
Yes, I believe that I am.
*What makes you think that you're a bi?*
I am attracted to both men and women on a sexual level and an emotional level. (Though, I must admit, I am rarely attracted to anyone on an emotional level.)

*Do you think its because of your gene, or your primary MBTI function (Fe mostly), or is it because of your environment?*
I do not believe it has anything to do with type. There are bisexual people of many types. I will also say that is has little to nothing to do with my environment. I was raised in a very strict Methodist household where things like this were obviously immoral. They even hid the fact that my aunt is a lesbian from me until I was about 15 and even after I knew this, I continued to ignore and suppress my feelings toward women. They hadn't been accepting of her and they wouldn't be accepting of me. Simple as that. So, I do believe that it has to do with genes. 

*If you have to choose between your opposite gender with your own gender, supposed that there are 2 person that you loved, who would you choose?*
I have been in a similar situation. Granted, it was with two men and not a man and a woman, but It was similar and it was one of the most difficult things I have ever done. I had to let go of one and trying to do that without regretting your decision is very difficult to do. I do not believe that I would take gender into consideration if I was put in this exact situation. I would do what I did before: weigh my emotions and decide which one is better for me in the long run and of course, which one am I better for? I broke a boy's heart not too long go in a situation like this. I knew I had to do it because I wasn't what he was looking for and he was too blinded by infatuation to see it. He is now in a loving relationship with a girl who I believe is perfect for him and I am happy in my own relationship. Any way, I don't think gender would come into play at all here. I would simply think it through, weigh the pros and cons of each relationship and make the decision that I found best.

*Is threesome attracts you?*
I have had threesomes, but I always get brought in at the outsider. A couple is together, they want a threesome to spice up their relationship and they end up calling me. This is the only way I will have a threesome. This way I am not emotionally attracted to either party and can please them both without feeling jealous. If my boyfriend and I were to have a threesome (and we have talked about it) I would be so incredibly jealous of him touching another woman I wouldn't be able to physically enjoy myself. I would turn it into a competition, constantly trying to out do her and make a better impression on him. It would be the same way if I was dating a woman. I would spend my time putting myself between her and the man that we brought into the picture. It's simply not healthy for me. So, I am not keen on doing it. But, when I am single and not emotionally involved it can be quite fun. 

*How it feels to be able to like to both genders?*
At first I was certain I was doing something wrong. I will never forget my first high school crush. She sat next to me in English class my sophomore year. I kept telling myself that I just wanted to be her friend. That's all... nothing more. I was trying to hide it because I had always been told that it was not moral and not right. I had been told I would go to hell if I acted upon these thoughts and I must pray for forgiveness... blah, blah, blah. I didn't really begin to accept my sexuality until a few months ago. I finally stopped battling it and said "Fine!". It wasn't that I believed it was wrong anymore (I lost interest in religion shortly after my sophomore year), but I was confused as to what the feelings meant and I was still terrified of what my parents and family members would think. I still wonder how they would react if they knew. I am open with my friends and my boyfriend about my sexuality. However, only two members of my family even have the slightest idea and one of them try's to stop me every time I bring it up. She thinks it is a phase I will grow out of and I will regret. But yeah, liking both genders is second nature to me. It feels like that is what I am supposed to do. That is the way I am wired. I am sure it doesn't feel any different than you liking men. It's just how you were made.

*What were you thinking (when you realized)?*
I answered most of this in the above question, I think. I was terrified, ashamed, and I spent all of my time trying to ignore it, because it simply wasn't right for me to think or feel this way. When I finally accepted it I felt a rush of relief. Like I could finally be myself and I didn't have to hide anymore. 

*How old are you exactly?*
21


----------



## Weaseldale (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm pansexual, but the questions still work so... 

Are you really pansexual?
Yes.

 What makes you think that you're pansexual?
Gender plays absolutely no part in whether or not I'm attracted to someone.

Do you think its because of your gene, or your primary MBTI function (Fe mostly), or is it because of your environment?
Genes, but I bet growing up in an open-minded environment helped.

If you have to choose between your opposite gender with your own gender, supposed that there are 2 person that you loved, who would you choose?
Whichever one I was attracted to most. I honestly have no preference.

Is threesome attracts you?
It's one of those fantasies that will forever remain a fantasy, as it goes against my morals.

How it feels to be pansexual?
Awesome.  I don't know, there's no real way to answer this question. I've never been anything else so I have nothing to compare it too.

What were you thinking (when you realized)? 
I never 'realized'. I've always known I didn't care about gender, I just didn't know there was a word for it before.

How old are you exactly?
Young.:wink:


----------



## In a Quandary (Dec 26, 2009)

Thought I'd just post in this thread for fun.

1. Are you really a bi?
Pansexual.

2. What makes you think that you're a bi?
Massive, all-consuming infatuation with a close female friend of mine in ninth grade. Her soul was beautiful. If the social construct of gender were to be stripped away, what would be left? Would her soul be less beautiful?

3. Do you think its because of your gene, or your primary MBTI function (Fe mostly), or is it because of your environment?
Honestly, I have no idea, save this ever-present, niggling sense in the back of my mind that I had not been assigned the correct biological sex for my gender - which is _neither_. I am not defined by gender, and the same can be said of my attraction towards others.

4. If you have to choose between your opposite gender with your own gender, supposed that there are 2 person that you loved, who would you choose?
I have been, and still am in such a situation - unfortunately, neither of them return my romantic/sexual feelings. Were it otherwise, I will choose the one who I am more attracted to.

5. Is threesome attracts you?
It is repulsive. I am strictly monogamous.

6. How it feels to be a bi?
Had conflicts when I was younger - what with pansexuality defying social and religious convention - but settled into it eventually.

7. What were you thinking?
In what context?

8. How old are you exactly?
Verging on twenty-one.


----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

1. Are you really a bi?
No. I don't limit people by bio sex. 

2. What makes you think that you're a bi?
I don't think anything, I know. Not to be a smart ass, but how do you know you're straight? The answer is the same.

3. Do you think its because of your gene, or your primary MBTI function (Fe mostly), or is it because of your environment?
A heap from column A with a little bit of column C. But no, I'm not a Fe dom and that has nothing to do with it, I find that suggestion odd. Again, why do you think you're straight? 

4. If you have to choose between your opposite gender with your own gender, supposed that there are 2 person that you loved, who would you choose?
:shrug: that's the thing with pansexuality, my partner choices are not determined by gender or sexuality, just what I'm attracted to and no two people are the same even if it's just in looks alone they would be different. If there are two different men you loved, who would you choose?

5. Is threesome attracts you?
They're well overrated imo. Do they attract you?

6. How it feels to be a bi?
No different to being straight. How does that feel?

7. What were you thinking?
I don't get that question, even with your clarification. There was no sudden awareness, I am who I am and that is who I've always been. What were you thinking when you realized you were straight?

8. How old are you exactly?
Old enough.


OP: Before you ask someone with a different sexual preference a question turn it around and see how the question applies to heterosexuals and how you would answer, I have no issue with your questions but there are no questions here that can adequately describe to someone like your self who doesn't understand the concept of bi/pansexuality and what it means to not feel restricted to romantic/sexual attraction for one gender until you view it as the same way you know/understand/believe you are straight and realize there are no differences.



WickedQueen said:


> I'm thinking that bi are actually straight, but they are playful, they love people, and they got influence from their surroundings, so they "change" to be bisexual. This could happen mostly to people with dominant Fe function. But I'm not so sure about this either, it's just my theory.


Do you think you could be in a relationship with another female? Lets say you're in an environment that supports and encourages that, do you honestly think you could be in a romantic-sexual relationship with another female? I'd guess not, playfulness and loving people doesn't somehow give people the ability to pretend to be sexually attracted to different genders, either you are or you aren't.


----------



## SeekJess (Nov 1, 2009)

Are you really bi?
* Yeah I guess so.... 

What makes you think that you're a bi?
* I'm more sexually attracted to a woman than a man. It's 10x more likely I'll find a woman attractive and voice it, than a man attractive and voice it.. I have never dated a girl however, I've messed around with a couple... 

Do you think its because of your gene, or your primary MBTI function (Fe mostly), or is it because of your environment?
* My environment. I was molested by several different women when I was a kid. 

If you have to choose between your opposite gender with your own gender, supposed that there are 2 person that you loved, who would you choose?
*I'm pretty sure I'd pick the opposite gender. 

Do threesome attracts you?
*not at all.... I'm a selfish person, I want someone all to myself. 

How old are you exactly?
*I'm almost 19, but I figured out I was bi when I was 14.


----------



## browneyes94 (Oct 16, 2009)

1. Are you really a bi?
Probably. Never had a real bi relationship though.

2. What makes you think that you're a bi?
Because I am physically attracted to this female teacher in my school. Too bad i'll never get to speak to her since she doesn't teach my level  I also have crushes on female celebrities.
And at the same time I am attracted to guys as well.

3. Do you think its because of your gene, or your primary MBTI function (Fe mostly), or is it because of your environment?
I am not sure about this. I think it's how we are in terms of character

4. If you have to choose between your opposite gender with your own gender, supposed that there are 2 person that you loved, who would you choose?
I don't know how to answer this.. i'll need a real life situation.

5. Is threesome attracts you?
No clue. It strikes my curiosity, but I am not sure if i'd ever try one

6. How it feels to be a bi?
Feels ok to me. Although I don't mention it to my friends in school.
They'd be weirded out. 

8. How old are you exactly?
Turning 16 in 3 months.


----------



## la musa candido (Feb 19, 2010)

WickedQueen said:


> Are you really a bi?
> What makes you think that you're a bi?
> Do you think its because of your gene, or your primary MBTI function (Fe mostly), or is it because of your environment?
> If you have to choose between your opposite gender with your own gender, supposed that there are 2 person that you loved, who would you choose?
> ...




1.yes
2.i've been attracted to both boys and girls since as long as i can remember but i pretended i wasn't. i had bf's when i was in like day care er w/e but i had crushes on a girl in the beginning of elementary school and then more in middle school till now.
3. I think everyone is born bi and at a very _very _young age we decide before we even realize we can.
4. depends on the situation.
5. no, i'd get way to jealous seein someone on my bf/gf and probly grab a bitch by their hair(and not in a kinky way lol).
6.uhh, how does it feel to be straight? i need some specifics cuz i honestly don't know how to answer that sorry.
7. dido to #6 minus the ?
8. 17 years young


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

I kinda see that as a generalisation, but maybe it's just because of my own personal view. For all I know you could be right on the money... generally speaking.


----------



## RyRyMini (Apr 12, 2010)

Well, those who are truly bisexual wouldn't be the same people you'd see bragging about it. But yes, the scale would be better if it were less precise, maybe with decimal points, like 4.3 or something. Either way, labels aren't exactly necessary and are probably just a product of human tendency. I guess the main idea is to just go after whoever you like, and don't question your feelings or the way society will see you. 

=D


----------



## silverlined (Jul 8, 2009)

*1. Are you really a bi?* Yes, and I've had gay and straight people trying to convince me otherwise. I've tried to convince myself otherwise...didn't work. 

*2. What makes you think that you're a bi?* The same reason straight people are straight and gay people are gay. I believe love goes beyond someone's gender and I become attracted to the whole person when I become attracted and don't really care what gender they are. I'm attracted to the person, not the gender

*3. Do you think its because of your gene, or your primary MBTI function (Fe mostly), or is it because of your environment?* it's genes. I disagree with Fe dominant types being more inclined to bisexuality or whatever. Our type will maybe influence how comfortable we are with it or how we express it. If anything my Fe probably kept me in denial longer. I sensed people around me wanted me to be straight or on occasion gay and thought poorly of bisexuals and maybe it made them uncomfortable so I lied and hid that part away at first.

*4. If you have to choose between your opposite gender with your own gender, supposed that there are 2 person that you loved, who would you choose?* The one I loved more. (doesn't matter what their gender is)
Or I would just be single for awhile while I figured it out.

*5. Is threesome attracts you?* No. It really doesn't and that has nothing to do with being bisexual. Those who have pressured me to do threesomes have been straight or gay and assumed I'd be into the idea because I'm bi. I turned all of them down. I hate assumptions like this. People assume that all bisexuals are promiscuous and like threesomes. I'm very monogamous. I want to fully enjoy one person at a time and just experience the intimacy and get the most out of it. I see adding another person as taking away from that for me.

*6. How it feels to be a bi?* It feels right for me. But I really dislike when people try to convince me I'm either straight or gay and force me into this box or make assumptions about me. I'm actually worried that others will think less of me because of this label and I have to decide when to show and when to conceal it. I wish I wasn't inclined to fuss over this stuff though, I just want to be me and seek out what and who I want.

*7. What were you thinking? *There's no need to. I jus*t *let myself be drawn to who I'm drawn to. Simple as that.

*8. How old are you exactly?* I'm 25.


----------



## danicx (Dec 5, 2009)

These questions are like we're a strange alien race or something. The OP must be the straightest person on Earth.


"Are you really a bi?" Yes, truly I am.

"What makes you think that you're a bi?" ...the fact that I find men and women attractive.

"Do you think its because of your gene, or your primary MBTI function (Fe mostly), or is it because of your environment?" It's in my biology. I'm sure that growing up in a liberal environment made the exploration of this trait easier for me as well.

"If you have to choose between your opposite gender with your own gender, supposed that there are 2 person that you loved, who would you choose?" This question is no different than if you asked "if you loved two men, who would you choose". If I'm in love with two people, deciding between them will always be undesirable, if not impossible.

"Is threesome attracts you" Absolutely! But I'm very open-minded regardless of being bi.

"How it feels to be a bi?" It feels fine, I suppose. It's all I've ever known. It's frustrating when I'm attracted to someone who only likes men, but what am I going to do about that. Other than try and seduce them.

"What were you thinking?" When? What?

"How old are you exactly?" 20's


----------



## RiverINXP (Apr 20, 2010)

Are you really a bi?

Yes. 

What makes you think that you're a bi?

The fact that I'm sexually/romantically attracted to both sexes. Are there any other reasons for thinking that you're bi? 

Do you think its because of your gene, or your primary MBTI function (Fe mostly), or is it because of your environment?

I think it's mostly biological. Whether it's genes, hormones I've been exposed to in the womb, or something else, I don't know. 

If you have to choose between your opposite gender with your own gender, supposed that there are 2 person that you loved, who would you choose?

I can't really answer that. I would choose whoever I loved more, or whoever I thought would be a more suitable partner. Gender doesn't factor into my decision. 

Is threesome attracts you?

No, not really my thing. I have absolutely nothing against people who enjoy threesomes, but I don't get the assumption that all bisexuals are into threesomes. Bisexual means that we like both genders, not that we always need to have sex with a man and a woman at the same time. 

How it feels to be a bi?

It feels fine. It was confusing at first (Am I gay? Am I straight? Is this just a phase?), but I think I've reached a point of peace with it. 

What were you thinking?

Huh??

How old are you exactly?

27...an old lady on these forums. :tongue:


----------



## lizziebaby420 (Apr 15, 2010)

Are you really a bi? yes.
What makes you think that you're a bi? i mite be bi curious. guys and girls turn me on.
Do you think its because of your gene, or your primary MBTI function (Fe mostly), or is it because of your environment? enviroment.
If you have to choose between your opposite gender with your own gender, supposed that there are 2 person that you loved, who would you choose? it depends on whom i care about the most. and there personalitys and how i get along with them
Is threesome attracts you? yes
How it feels to be a bi? hot(;
What were you thinking? girls are hot too.
How old are you exactly?16


----------



## lalalalalalalala (Apr 4, 2010)

Are you really a bi?
Pans

What makes you think that you're a bi?
I don't know. I look at people the same. 

Do you think its because of your gene, or your primary MBTI function (Fe mostly), or is it because of your environment?
Genetics. 

If you have to choose between your opposite gender with your own gender, supposed that there are 2 person that you loved, who would you choose?
Who ever I loved.

Is threesome attracts you?
A twosome doesn't at my age

How it feels to be a bi?
Like a person. It doesn't really matter.

What were you thinking?
Nothing.

How old are you exactly?
Teen


----------



## Drewbie (Apr 28, 2010)

Are you really a bi? *Pansexual but, for the purposes of this question, yes.*

What makes you think that you're a bi? *I'm sexually attracted to men, women, and all those in between or separate.*

Do you think its because of your gene, or your primary MBTI function (Fe mostly), or is it because of your environment? *It definitely wasn't my environment. I don't really know what it is actually, it's just a part of who I am.*

If you have to choose between your opposite gender with your own gender, supposed that there are 2 person that you loved, who would you choose? *Whichever I loved more. If I loved them equally that would be a very hard choice. I'm naturally monogamous, I've never been romantically attracted to more than one person at a time so it's hard to imagine myself in love with two people.I'd probably consider a poly-relationship if they were open to it. If not I really can't say I know who I would pick.*

Is threesome attracts you? *Yes. I'm generally a monogamous person romantically but I'm very open to inviting a third party to bed on a casual basis.*

How it feels to be a bi? *It feels wonderful.*

What were you thinking? *Wow, people are attractive.*

How old are you exactly? *21 years and 10.6 months*


----------



## clear moon (Feb 7, 2010)

I think it's groovy you're trying to understand us. I'll try to answer these questions as best as I can, but I'm bad at articulating feelings... not so much feelings, but just the way my brain works. uh.. er.. yeah. I should probably include that if I were to give a percentage to my orientation, I'd say I'm probably 80% lesbian.*

1. Are you really a bi?* Yes. I would never pretend to be bi... although I'm constantly pretending to be straight. If people realize you're not heterosexual, most of the time, they'll alienate you. It's usually not a direct thing, but they don't understand and move away from what they don't get. 

*2. What makes you think that you're a bi?* The same thing that makes you think you're straight. It's just the way I work. 

*3. Do you think its because of your gene, or your primary MBTI function (Fe mostly), or is it because of your environment?* I don't think MBTI has anything at all to do with genuine sexual orientation. Personality is likely a contributing factor to why some people pretend to be bi, though, people with tendencies of shallow attention seekers. I can't make a sweeping generalization about a function by saying that it would cause someone to be a shallow attention seeker, though.

*4. If you have to choose between your opposite gender with your own gender, supposed that there are 2 person that you loved, who would you choose?* Love is not based on gender. I don't think love has restrictions. Did that make sense? I'd choose who I loved more, gender wouldn't come into play at all. Physical body? Whatever.

*5. Is threesome attracts you?* I don't understand why you consider this to be a relevant question. Is your current knowledge of bisexuals from porn? To answer your question, threesomes aren't attractive to me AT ALL. I should stress that 1000x over. Bisexuals are stereotyped as being promiscuous, but that's not me in the least... though if threesomes are your thing, that's fine. Whatever floats your boat

*6. How it feels to be a bi?* This could be interpreted many different ways... in my own way, it feels isolating. Being reminded that you're an unnatural sexual deviant is fun, but what's worse is the silent disapproval and people feeling uncomfortable around you. People not wanting to talk to you anymore after learning of your orientation. People avoiding you. It feels bad knowing that it'll be hard to find a significant other because there aren't many people interested. My orientation feels like a permanent raincloud over my head. So yeah, it's fun times. 

*7. What were you thinking? *It's just how I roll, dawg. Don't be hatin'.

*8. How old are you exactly?* 16.

I hope I could enlighten you somewhat  I know this thread is old, but I just felt like writing.


----------



## SenhorFrio (Apr 29, 2010)

Are you really a bi? 
i'm pretty sure,but i haven't done naything with a guy yet

What makes you think that you're a bi? 
i've had momments where i felt attracted to guys for a long time.i stopped telling myself no

Do you think its because of your gene, or your primary MBTI function (Fe mostly), or is it because of your environment?
i think they were all factors-mostly the Fe though

If you have to choose between your opposite gender with your own gender, supposed that there are 2 person that you loved, who would you choose?
opposite, i'm a lot more selective hwnei t comes to guys

Is threesome attracts you?
i'd try it once if i could

How it feels to be a bi?
It's alright.just alright

What were you thinking?
"am i gay?no i really like girls..i guess i'm bi then"

How old are you exactly?
17


----------



## kindaconfused (Apr 30, 2010)

[*]Are you really a bi? Yes
[*]What makes you think that you're a bi? I am attracted to both men and women.
[*]Do you think its because of your gene, or your primary MBTI function (Fe mostly), or is it because of your environment? I believe it a hormonal problem in the womb
[*]If you have to choose between your opposite gender with your own gender, supposed that there are 2 person that you loved, who would you choose? The one I loved more
[*]Is threesome attracts you? Yeah, I'm a guy, of course.
[*]How it feels to be a bi? OK, it is who I am. Just like I have brown eyes and black hair, I have no feelings on those features either.
[*]What were you thinking? When?
[*]How old are you exactly?? Old


----------



## Inverse (Jun 3, 2010)

*1. Are you really a bi?* 
I am pansexual. Yes, really.

*2. What makes you think that you're a bi?* 
I am attracted to all sexes and the variations in between. Including transgendered individuals. I have sexual experience with all~ and don't have a specific weighted preference with any. I realized this at a younger age, but made excuses constantly to deny myself it. I too was subjected to the concept that I either had to be straight _or _gay, and saw my own pansexuality as a kind of indecisiveness that was irrational. Silly things happen when you let other people think for you.

*3. Do you think its because of your gene, or your primary MBTI function (Fe mostly), or is it because of your environment?* 
It's the most natural thing in the world for me. I can't tell you why it is what it is with any real certainty. I just know when I love someone, when I am attracted to them, gender usually isn't the reason why nor is it an impediment to my emotions for that individual. I feel that this predisposed need to pick one or the other is mainly cultural. Is it really so hard to believe that we can love _all _people, for who they are?

*4. If you have to choose between your opposite gender with your own gender, supposed that there are 2 person that you loved, who would you choose?* 
I would choose the one that I am more attracted to~ though since my pansexuality is something of a developing aspect of my life, historically I have been with more women. I'm much older now than I used to be~ my perspective with gender has changed dramatically.

*5. Is threesome attracts you?* 
No~ not really. I think it would be interesting to try, but no more than I think it would be for anyone else. It's something I think works fine in fantasy, but can possibly be an issue in reality. Doesn't have to be~ but I don't like tempting my heart strings. <3

*6. How it feels to be a bi?* 
It feels good~ actually.Wonderful even. I wish everyone was able to love people without their physical form being the main criteria. I have always thought it a bit sad that someone that they otherwise could be the perfect mate for another with the potential for boundless love, passion and understanding until the end of their lives would otherwise be denied to them because they could not pierce the current state of the body they inhabit. Sexual relations with both have given me a real passionate understanding of who I am as a sexual being as well~ and both are unique and special enough for me to not feel that one is deeper than the other. People can be _amazing_.

*7. What were you thinking? *
I resisted this concept for some time. Having any kind of same-sex relationship while I was growing up obviously had its stigmas. My chosen employment (military) didn't help either. It was only until I stopped letting the world decide who I should love, and allow myself the freedom to be who I am that I was able to STOP thinking, and feel~ and be~ as I was meant to be. I've used my environment, society and my job as an excuse for far too long. I'm tired of thinking. <3

*8. How old are you exactly?* 
~


----------



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

*Are you really a bi?*
Yes I like both.

*What makes you think that you're a bi?*
I've had sex with women and liked it.

*Do you think its because of your gene, or your primary MBTI function (Fe mostly), or is it because of your environment*
No, MBTI has nothing to do with my sexuality.

*If you have to choose between your opposite gender with your own gender, supposed that there are 2 person that you loved, who would you choose?*
I cannot choose.... it would depend on their feelings for me and how strong they are.

*Is threesome attracts you?*
Not at all. I like monogomus commitments.

*How it feels to be a bi?*
What do you mean "how does it feel"? It doesn't feel like anything, its just natural.

*What were you thinking?*
That I liked it and I was in love.

*How old are you exactly?*
Whats it matter?


----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)

*Are you really a bi?*
I am not attracted to someone based solely on the physical... Personality and how we relate to one another are more important than what they've got in their pants. Though obviously to be able to "engage" in an act with a person you have to be comfortable with their body..so, yes, I like both males and females. I see physical sex and gender as very different categories in many cases. A person's identity can be a blend of many elements, and I think it is the blend of different things that can attract me to a person. I've never had a genderqueer partner, but I don't find myself opposed to the idea.

*What makes you think that you're a bi?*
Well, I have enjoyed romantic and sexual experiences with both male and female partners. I have loved a man. I have loved a woman. 

*Do you think its because of your gene, or your primary MBTI function (Fe mostly), or is it because of your environment*
I suppose genetics play a role. I don't claim to know the answer to this one either way for sure, but I do think I was born the way I am now.
I'm Fi, not Fe...and I don't think type really has any correlation to sexual orientation at all.
My environment? Not really. I grew up with gay family friends, so I wasn't taught that being gay was bad or wrong, but bisexuality is by and large depicted as insincere gay or straight-ness, or as simply being very promiscuous...if it is depicted at all. I don't recall being aware of bisexuality as a concept growing up. 

*If you have to choose between your opposite gender with your own gender, supposed that there are 2 person that you loved, who would you choose?*
If I loved them equally? I guess I'd choose the one who loved me the most, or who I felt was right to choose. These hypothetical questions are hard to answer because each situation is different, and the choice a person makes is usually in the details of a given situation.

*Is threesome attracts you?*
I've done it, and wasn't wholly horrified...but I think it's a lot of work... And it's hard to find a situation in which everyone involved is accommodated...emotionally, physically, whatever. I think one person at a time is best for me. Not all bisexual or pansexual people are crazy group sex every night kind of folk.

*How it feels to be a bi?*
I'd imagine it feels more like being a gay person or a straight person than it probably does an asexual.

*What were you thinking?*
As a child I thought maybe I was strange, because I was aware that I was interested in some males and some females. I didn't think it was bad, but I didn't really understand it. I thought maybe my interest in some females was just a strong desire for friendship or some weird envy, but as time passed I knew it was the same kind of interest I had in some males. This made me wonder how to behave socially. People seem to perceive me as straight though I make no effort to hide who I am. I didn't like the idea of having to "come out", as if I had become a new person....I have always been myself. So, if someone asks me I'll tell them i'm bisexual, I'm not gay, and I'm not straight, and yes, I'm sure.

*How old are you exactly?
*says in my profile*.
*


----------



## SlowPoke68 (Apr 26, 2010)

My theory: Women are naturally closer to each other because every woman was inside of another at some point in life. Not true for the men. Doesn't mean that all women are strongly attracted to each other but they are less hung up about expressing it when they feel it than are men.

If same-sex play among males weren't as stigmatized as it still is, the balance of female vs. males claiming bisexuality here would be far closer. Yes, most of you guys are blocking. :happy:

If the definition of bisexual is "attracted physically and emotionally to members of both sexes" then almost everyone is bi. I believe this to be the case, actually. See mentions of the Kinsey scale above.

To me if you have a preference between the two--meaning if two equally attractive people of separate sexes are available you will consistently choose to be with one and not the other--you only have bisexual tendencies. That holds true even if you've had experiences and enjoyed them and wouldn't mind having them again. True bisexuals will have at least one of each available at all times and won't be able to give up either sex. Most of us just have tendencies.

Bisexuality test for males: Imagine you are about to go to prison for the rest of your life and can chose your cellmate among a variety of candidates. Some look really unattractive to you (whatever that means to you). One looks like a really cool guy (whatever that means to you). Which do you choose and why? Why should it matter? 

Well, it is the rest of your lives after all, right? :blushed:


----------



## Ming (Apr 7, 2010)

WickedQueen said:


> I've noticed that there are many PC members that "claimed" themselves as bi (seeing from their sex preference). My questions for you the BI-s :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*1. *I'm gay, can I join?

*2*. I'm sexually attracted to men, and I have sexual thoughts about men, I try to hunt men down and I fantasize and basically do some uhh...'self help' with them in my head, I romanticize living with one, and having some kind of adopted children (preferably 3) in the middle. :laughing: *Happy Sigh*.

*3.* I don't think there's a gay gene. There might be one though! I'm not willing to dispatch the possibility.
I think it is more environment (at least that was the case for me)... I just was a homosexual. It's hard to explain. See I didn't know about homosexuality/heterosexuality at 11, but my head were filled with thoughts about men (at least wet dreams, and masturbating. I didn't know the full depth of masturbation, but I started anyways :wink. 
Before I started investigating into this matter (especially the bashing of homosexuality itself by people), I was already gay. I will not follow the crowd and say I'm born 'gay', but I'm pretty sure I did NOT have a CHOICE in choosing that I'm a homosexual. 
Personality-wise, I always build my personality according to my environment. Thus, you could say my personality is the result of thoughts and feelings in consequence to what happens in my world!

*4*. Now this is a tough one. You see, if I loved a 'female' over a 'male', it'd definitely be easier to choose female. Honestly, if this was LOVE, I'd rather choose female. However, I have high DOUBT that I'll fall in love with a female, since I'm gay?
*
5*. I admit, watching it isn't that bad. But in real life, I would not take this... Unless if my future boyfriend somehow split into two...*drool*
*
6.* It feels like...me? I don't think you can associate a feeling with sexual orientation itself. You can relate to events, but the orientation itself is just a label, and has no meaning to me.

*7.* I went into what you called a 'depression' period, except I flipped back really easy (since I'm an ENFP, duh! ). I just kept telling myself I didn't want to be 'gay', and I thought something was wrong with me. I tried to tell myself to 'forget' (as in what has happened), but I realized trying to do that made it stick in my mind more. I started learning slowly, and slowly accepted. It wasn't an easy time, however I was still young, and didn't know much of how the world works, so I guess I didn't take it as hard.

I worried a lot, because I really love my parents. I don't want to hurt them, and being an only child in the stereotypical Chinese family, I have to live with it. I have not come out, and I'm scared. I'm scared of them hurting because of me. Guilt is a powerful tool, is it not?

Another thing is, being gay, I will not have my own children. And I know it's selfish to have children, but I can't help but love them. I don't think I'm a pedophile, so don't worry! I just really want children. It's weird huh? Most guys would puke at this. But I like children. And I like them around me, and I like watching them grow. That's just me! But I can always ADOPT! (It's just that it takes such a long time, and it involves so much money. Ugh)

*8*. I'm 15! :laughing: Chronologically. I'm a lot wiser though...


----------



## kindaconfused (Apr 30, 2010)

SlowPoke68 said:


> Bisexuality test for males: Imagine you are about to go to prison for the rest of your life and can chose your cellmate among a variety of candidates. Some look really unattractive to you (whatever that means to you). One looks like a really cool guy (whatever that means to you). Which do you choose and why? Why should it matter?
> 
> Well, it is the rest of your lives after all, right? :blushed:


I like that question. Very interesting point!


----------



## Inverse (Jun 3, 2010)

kindaconfused said:


> I like that question. Very interesting point!


Not sure what it's trying to achieve. People are naturally attracted to people they find attractive. What does it matter? I guess arousal would be a catalyst to sexual pleasure. Physical attraction is still an important aspect of sensuality regardless of orientation.

I disagree completely on the concept of bisexual tendencies being expressed by Slowpoke. You're implying that bisexuals could never settle with an individual just because they find a mate. The opinion that a "true" bisexual will always have one partner of either sex is so ridiculous that I really don't know how the opinion was even concluded.

Just further confirms to me just how confused people are with bisexuality, and how desperate the need to label it under as specific a criteria as possible can be. Bisexuality means one is able to feel sexual attraction for both genders. Pansexuality is sexual attraction to everything in the gender binary. Everything else is excessive tripe~ because people love labels.

Don't believe me, just look at music and see how many genres exist within every single type of music scene. People just can't let go without everything having a sign over its head being as specific as possible to them as can be. If it doesn't fit that criteria, they feel it _has _to be something else. Forget adapting their perspective to the simplest standard, that's apparently ridiculously difficult.


----------

